# 1939 Pre-War Army Bike



## MrColumbia (Jan 14, 2012)

xxxx


----------



## catfish (Jan 14, 2012)

Nice ride.


----------



## robertc (Jan 14, 2012)

I think it is awesome.


----------



## militarymonark (Jan 14, 2012)

totally diggin this one


----------



## Tanker (Jun 11, 2012)

*Type of OD paint*

Can you tell me what type and color paint you used Thanks


----------



## MrColumbia (Jun 13, 2012)

xxxx


----------

